# How old before they start breeding



## crimsonted (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi, how old are pigeons before they start pairing up & breeding? Also, if my 'female' turns out to be male,will it & Fluffy(male) fight? At the moment Fluffy won't let Oscar ( my kids named these birds!) near his sleeping-cooing area, but they share the food outside & walk around together. Today, Oscar started strutting up to Fluffy & he chased he/she off in a hurry. Oscar doesn't make much noise & when he/she does its very soft, not like Fluffy, you can hear him from the other end of the house!!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

The eraliest I have seen on the forum is 4 months. Generally, it is possib;le for pigeons to breed from 6 months. They may, of course, begin to exhibit 'courting' behavior before that.

Hens usually are less vocal than the males, and may utter soft moaning coos as a sign of readiness and interest in mating.

Not all males, however, are loudly vocal.

Two males in an aviary or other quarters are very likely to behave as competitors, whether it be for top perches, best nesting places or for the attention of a hen.

John


----------

